# 2015 Halloween Theme - Science Fiction / Alien



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

Props created for Halloween. The crew is also shown that helped me pass out candy and entertain kids.


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

Food:
His year, the food was picked as alien inspired or from science fiction shows.

Gagh: From Star Trek, I followed the recipe here () and made a vegetarian Gagh. The joke was that it wasn't fresh since it wasn't moving, if I'd had more time I would have put it on a small vibrating table to keep it moving.
Bao: From Firefly, I bought small Chinese take out boxes, printed out some Blue Sun stickers, and served pork bao in them.
Fruity Oaty Bars: Also from Firefly, these were homemade granola bars, wrapped in foil and printed labels.
Crop Circle Dip: A standard 7 layer dip that ended with cheese then the lettuce on top was done in crop circle shapes.
UFO chips: Homemade chips are easy to make from corn tortillas and cookie cutters. Spread oil on both sides, sprinkle with seasoning and bake about 10 minutes.
Sand Worm: A crescent roll dough rolled with lunch meat and cheese, egg used as glue and baked.
Galaxy Cakes / Chest Busters: Cupcakes (Red Velvet and Watermelon) with blue and purple icing and sprinkles to look like solar systems, and then pink icing with bones and a gummy worm that looked like a chest buster.
Alien Eggs: Soak Hard Boiled Eggs in beet juice for a few hours, then make deviled eggs with either guacamole or green food coloring.
Soylent Green Wafers: I used this recipe and it turned out very tasty (http://kitchenoverlord.com/2013/08/12/edible-art-soylent-green-ration-crackers/). I served with hummus and a Death Star cheese ball (blue cheese rolled in pepper and decorated with black food color or icing)
War of the Wafers: Use candy melt between Nilla wafers, attach 3 small pretzels with candy melt and/or a small silver six let as a dome and spray with silver food mist.
Lightsaber: Dip pretzel rods in colored candy melt (blue, green, red, purple, and yellow) and leave a bit of space at the bottom.


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

Pictures of the food served at the party.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Excellent work! Nice scifi theme to all of it and I think you did a wonderful job creating the different areas on your large yard. The Hans Solo in Carbonite was a great idea! and kids of any age certainly know who Hans is and with all the Star Wars new movie coming out perfect timing too.

I watched Dr. Who years ago on Sunday nights on our PBS station. Got to see a few of the Doctors and enjoyed the early Daleks. I think your Tardis came out extremely well. I'll be curious to see your build when you post. 

Have to admit that my favorite though is probably your space ship crash scene. Impressed you built two ships and just love the addition of the fog chiller with it. I love motion from props of any kind when it can be added. Plus the "torn up" yard was a really nice touch. How tall was the errect one and how large a diameter are they? Appear to be a pretty good size. Also curious what you used for the dome on them. 

Fun food ideas too. Thanks for sharing your haunt and party food with us.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Great job, way to stay on theme!


----------



## jenrens (Sep 16, 2015)

Great decorations! I love SciFi and Horror! The food ideas are so fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Excellent work! Nice scifi theme to all of it and I think you did a wonderful job creating the different areas on your large yard. The Hans Solo in Carbonite was a great idea! and kids of any age certainly know who Hans is and with all the Star Wars new movie coming out perfect timing too.
> 
> I watched Dr. Who years ago on Sunday nights on our PBS station. Got to see a few of the Doctors and enjoyed the early Daleks. I think your Tardis came out extremely well. I'll be curious to see your build when you post.
> 
> ...



Thanks for th kind words. The spaceships were made from 2 patio umbrellas, 9' around each. The poles were cut and I used 1.5" PVC to hold them together. The standing one was about 6' tall at the top of the acrylic dome. the domes were ordered from eBay and are basically security domes, 18" across and 9" high. The shipping from eBay was great, but they run from $100-$125 each so that was an expensive (but reusable do) piece.

John


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I think I want to marry your haunt! Just perfect! The Tardis, Han Solo and R2D2 all look spot on! And yeah, the spaceships hit a soft spot for sure.

If you had the MST3K gang in there, you'd probably need a restraining order. Great work!


----------



## Harliquinn (Jul 12, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> I think I want to marry your haunt! Just perfect! The Tardis, Han Solo and R2D2 all look spot on! And yeah, the spaceships hit a soft spot for sure.
> 
> If you had the MST3K gang in there, you'd probably need a restraining order. Great work!


They did make an appearance in my party invitation.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oooh! Great composition.

(And thank your for not stoning me for putting "TARDIS" in lower case in my previous post. I don't know what I was thinking.)


----------

